# [Gerücht] Telltale Games vor dem Aus!



## Bonkic (21. September 2018)

*[Gerücht] Telltale Games vor dem Aus!*

leider kein witz: angeblich steht telltale games vor dem aus und wird in kürze seine pforten kompett schließen. das finale von twd soll als letztes spiel von einem rumpfteam fertiggestellt werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2018)

Das wäre echt sehr bitter. Klar, hatten die Spiele ihre Mängel, aber ich hab sie immer sehr gerne gespielt, hab auch fast alle Adventures von ihnen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2018)

wurde jetzt offiziell bestätigt. telltale ist geschichte!
traurig und zugleich unfassbar. wie konnten sie diese gelddruckmaschine, ich schätze das war telltale mit seinen technisch komplett anspruchslosen spielen und der immergleichen engine, gegen die wand fahren?
hoffentlich erfährt man was über die hintergründe.

edit: 
in dem statement ist von miesen verkaufszsahlen die rede.
kaum zu glauben, dass diese spiele nicht mal die entwicklungskosten einspielen konnten. 
das teuerste daran waren doch vermutlich die lizenzen, die aber wiederum beinahe verkäufe garantierten...dachte ich bislang. anscheinend hab ich mich getäuscht.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. September 2018)

Auch gerade auf Twitter das Statement gelesen.
Unglaublich schade, keine Ahnung wie man das gegen die Wand fahren konnte.


----------



## Zybba (21. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit seinen technisch komplett anspruchslosen spielen und der immergleichen engine


Da hast du die Antwort.

Ich glaube, dass viele der Formel einfach überdrüssig waren.
Die Spiele hatten ihren Charme, haben sich aber anscheinend sehr darauf ausgeruht.
Dazu war der Markt für diese Spiele wahrscheinlich von vornherein verhältnismäßig klein.
So schätze ich das ein, ohne Fakten.




Bonkic schrieb:


> hoffentlich erfährt man was über die hintergründe


Jo, das wäre interessant.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2018)

Nein!!! [emoji26]

Kleiner Trost für die Entwickler:
Ubisoft biete Ihnen Jobs an. Extrem feiner Zug von denen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2018)

a) Das Episoden Format:
Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, will ich auch die Möglichkeit haben, es in einem Rutsch durchspielen zu können und nicht bis zu drei(!) Monate lang auf den nächsten <2h Schnipsel warten.
Wenn das schon unbedingt im Episodenformat sein muß, warum dann nicht so weit fertig machen, daß ein *wöchentlicher* Release Rhythmus möglich ist? 

Außerdem: Die Auflösung des Falles in _The Wolf among us _beinhaltet, daß man sich an eine Dialogzeile aus der ersten Folge erinnert, die _ein dreiviertel Jahr _vorher erschienen ist ...

b) Langweilige Gameplay Konzepte:
In der Batman Staffel (zumindest in der ersten Folge davon) funktionierte das Spielprinzip so: 5 Minuten Video schauen, dann 15 Sekunden lang exakt die vorgegebenen Aktionen nachklimpern, dann wieder 5 Minuten Video schauen etc. Da hab ich selbst als BatFan  auf der ersten Hälfte der ersten Episode die Löffel hin geschmissen und es seitdem nicht wieder angerührt. Derartig eingeschränkte Interaktionen kann man ja au DVDs oder BRs als "interaktive Filme" konzipieren, aber für ein Computer*spiel* finde ich das zu viel Einschränkung. 

Da hat man ja teilweise selbst auf Rail-Walking Simulatoren mehr Möglichkeiten ...

c) Noch obskurere Projekte: 
Ein _Minecraft _Adventure? Warum nicht direkt noch eine Staffel zu _Tetris _oder _Mah Jongg_? 

d) das grundsätzliche Spielprinzip: 
Selbst laufende Handlung, dann Interaktionsmöglichkeit; später Folgen der getätigten Entscheidungen. 
Das ist so rudimentäres Gameplay, daß man eher *trotz *diesem das Spiel spielt, aber nicht _deswegen_.

In _The Walking Dead_ kommt das dennoch 1A zur Geltung und hat den Charme von diesen Adventure Büchern, bei denen man durch eine Entscheidung am Ende der Seite festlegt, auf welcher Seite es weitergeht.

Meistens ist der Spielgrund allerdings eher das Franchise: _Puzzle Agent _fasziniert wegen des Grafikstils des Künstlers und wegen der "Twin Peaks"-Style Story, _Back to the Future _wegen der typischen Zeitreise Verwirrung; _The Walking dead_, weil sie es geschafft haben, daß man sich um die Charaktere sorgt und sie einem am Herzen liegen; _Sam & Max_, weil es Sam und Max sind   ... aber das eigentliche Spielprinzip ist für den Erwerb doch eher uninteressant


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2018)

es wird noch schlimmer: anders als oben behauptet, erscheinen die episoden 3 + 4 des twd-finales angeblich doch nicht mehr; das 2012 gestartete spiel, das telltale ursprünglich groß gemacht hat, bliebe demnach also unvollendet!
ich hoffe, dass sich wenigstens das nicht bewahrheitet, auch wenn ich mit dem schlimmsten rechne.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es wird noch schlimmer: anders als oben behauptet, erscheinen die episoden 3 + 4 des twd-finales angeblich doch nicht mehr;


Tja, gut, daß ich mit dem Kauf immer warte, bis es die Staffel komplett gibt ...


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2018)

Das ist bitter und erschreckend. Gerade die Telltale-Spiele fand ich gut. Wenn auch das gleiche Prinzip dahinter gesteckt hatte. Wenn jetzt TWD unvollständig bleibt ist es für das Spiel echt schade. Eine winzige Hoffnung bleibt vielleicht doch noch, daß man unter Ubisoft-Regie die fehlenden Episoden nachliefern darf.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist bitter und erschreckend. Gerade die Telltale-Spiele fand ich gut. Wenn auch das gleiche Prinzip dahinter gesteckt hatte. Wenn jetzt TWD unvollständig bleibt ist es für das Spiel echt schade. Eine winzige Hoffnung bleibt vielleicht doch noch, daß man unter Ubisoft-Regie die fehlenden Episoden nachliefern darf.



Dazu müsste Ubisoft aber auch die TWD-IP mit übernehmen, oder ginge das auch so?


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2018)

Sehr schade -.-

@Worrel
Das Episodenformat hat man, soviel ich weiß, ja aus finanziellen Gründen gewählt, damit die Entwicklung ein wenig leichter fällt.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dazu müsste Ubisoft aber auch die TWD-IP mit übernehmen, oder ginge das auch so?



Die Rechte lagen ja soweit ich weiß bei Telltale. Da kein weiterer da zugreifen kann ohne Geld zu bezahlen könnte Ubisoft seine Rubrik mit den kleinen Indieperlen erweitern. Nur so ein Gedanke. Und die Telltale-Jungs könnte man an neue Projekte in dem Bereich setzen. Und dank Ubisoft wären die Budgets sicher auch besser. Aber das sind alles erst einmal nur fiktionale Träume. Es wäre aber schade, wenn die Spielereihe TWD am Ende für immer abgebrochen dastehen würde. Und auch weitere Ideen die sicher in den Schubladen bei Telltale liegen/lagen wären für immer verloren.

Wem gehört eigentlich die IP wenn die Firma insolvent ist ? Die landet ja dann eigentlich in dem Verwertungspool wo der eingesetzte Konkursverwalter versucht, mit Verkäufen aus dem Firmenbestand (darunter neben klassischen "greifbaren" Dingen wie Hardware, Büromöbeln, Gebäuden, Fahrzeugen usw. auch immaterielle Güter wie Lizenzen, IP`s etc. pp.) die vorhandenen Schulden zu tilgen. 

Mal angenommen kein Käufer greift hier zu. Was würde mit den IP dann geschehen ? Würden die für ewig versauern ? Wenn Ubisoft die Leute von Telltale übernimmt (wonach es fast klingt), wäre es doch das einfachste und imho auch nicht ganz unclever von Ubisoft, wenn diese mit einem kombinierten Deal die vorhandenen IPs aus dem Telltale-Bestand gleich mit übernehmen würden. Die Kosten (der Marktwert) der IP´s dürfte doch im Vergleich zu Triple A-Lizenzen relativ überschaubar sein, wenn man deren Marktabdeckung/bisherige Verkaufszahlen betrachtet. Aber die IP haben imho ein großes, verstecktes Potential. Eigentlich könnte Ubisoft auf dem Wege das Studio Telltale gleich komplett mit übernehmen und als Sub-Studio in seine Firmenarchitektur einbauen. Ubisoft hat doch neben Blockbusterproduktionen wie AC und Co. eh schon ein Faible für Indies (Child of Light, Valient Hearts, Ode usw.)

Ubisoft hätte aber dann alle Möglichkeiten aus den IP´s (auch den bisher unbekannten wo bislang eventuell nur Gedankenszenarien, Grundgerüste und Notizen existieren) mit seinen Möglichkeiten deutlich mehr da herauszuholen. Mal übertrieben formuliert muß ein zukünftiges TWD oder Wolf among us ja kein 2,5 D Sidescroller mehr sein, sie hätten im Gegenteil alle Möglichkeiten, die IP so zu nutzen, wie sie es für richtig erachten. Zum Beispiel aus einem 2,5 D Adventure ein 3D Egoshooter zu machen um es einmal flapsig zu formulieren, von Cartoonoptik weggehen, mit einer anderen Engine auf realistischere Darstellungen wechseln. Ein TWD nach Tomb Raider oder AC Prinzip (ganz ganz grob formuliert) käme mir da zum Beispiel in den Sinn. Mit Crafting, aber den nicht linearen Spieleverlauf beibehaltend (imho eine der großen Stärken eines TWD). Oder wie ein The Last of Us. Von eng begrenzten Leveln auf ein (begrenztes) Open World-Design gehen. Was weiß ich. Die QTE eliminieren und durch andere, sinnvolle Gameplaymechaniken ersetzen u.s.w. Da gibt es unmengen an Möglichkeiten was man aus den IP herausholen könnte. Es ist doch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, daß die Spiele von Telltale so aussehen müssen wie sie sich jetzt darbieten.

Gut das würde die klassischen Telltale-Kunden sicher teils vergraulen, die IPs aber dem Massenmarkt mehr öffnen, wenn sie die Spiele mainstreamtauglicher umfrickeln und demzufolge größere Verkaufszahlen ermöglichen. Das wäre ein komplett anderes Spieleerlebnis.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Tja, gut, daß ich mit dem Kauf immer warte, bis es die Staffel komplett gibt ...



ironischerweise hab ich, entgegen meiner sonstigen gepflogenheiten und prinzipien (preorder? - niemals!), ausgerechnet das twf-finale vorbestellt. 
 allerdings nur, weil es die kompletten staffeln 1 bis 3 als bonus hinzugab. ist also zu verkraften, selbst wenn es keinen refund gibt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. September 2018)

Schade, aber es wird andere Entwicklerstudios geben.
Die für mich besten Spiele, waren eh Zurück in die Zukunft, die erste Staffel The Walking Dead und The Wolf Among Us und diese liegen nun wirklich schon Jahre zurück. An diese Klasse sind sie nie wieder herangekommen.
Mit dem Episodenformat bin ich nie warm geworden und habe dann meistens auf die komplette Staffel gewartet, die zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nur noch einen Bruchteil des Preises gekostet hat.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dazu müsste Ubisoft aber auch die TWD-IP mit übernehmen, oder ginge das auch so?


alle möglichen studios haben ex-mitarbeiter angeworben, teils schon vor der offiziellen bekanntgabe des endes, was dann schon fast was von leichenfledderei hatte.

dass telltale insgesamt nicht übernommen wurde, oder nicht mal ein investor gefunden wurde, derartige bemühungen wird es ja gegeben haben, spricht irgendwie nicht dafür, dass großes interesse am portfolio besteht. aber vielleicht kommt der weiße ritter ja doch noch von irgendwoher angeritten, um zumindest twd abzuschließen. drauf hoffen würd ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. September 2018)

Ich mochte diese Art von "spielen" sowieso nie. Erstens, wie Worrelix sagt, das nervige Episodenformat, zweitens Quicktime Events, die für mich genau so schlimm sind, wie Wackelkameras in Filmen. Und drittens bieten sie ja auch nicht besonders viel Gameplay. Hab mir nur eins dieser Spiele angetan, nämlich die Säulen der Erde, was aber von Daedalic stammt. Dort bin ich einfach wegen des Settings und der Geschichte mal schwach geworden.
Und wenn TWD nicht mehr fertig wird...was solls, ist bei der Serie doch auch so


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber vielleicht kommt der weiße ritter ja doch noch von irgendwoher angeritten, um zumindest twd abzuschließen. drauf hoffen würd ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.



Ich warte ja nur auf die Meldung, dass THQ Nordic das alles übernimmt.
Die kaufen in letzter Zeit doch alles auf, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2018)

THQ wäre auch eine Idee. Vielleicht stellen die mit den Ips dann auch was vernünftiges an. Wie gesagt es muß ja kein Comic 2,5 D Sidescroller mit QTE mehr sein. Die IP können ja auch komplett anders verwertet werden.


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> alle möglichen studios haben ex-mitarbeiter angeworben, teils schon vor der offiziellen bekanntgabe des endes, was dann schon fast was von leichenfledderei hatte.
> 
> dass telltale insgesamt nicht übernommen wurde, oder nicht mal ein investor gefunden wurde, derartige bemühungen wird es ja gegeben haben, spricht irgendwie nicht dafür, dass großes interesse am portfolio besteht. aber vielleicht kommt der weiße ritter ja doch noch von irgendwoher angeritten, um zumindest twd abzuschließen. drauf hoffen würd ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.



Die Frage ist ob Telltale das damals auch wollte oder ob man gedacht hatte, man kann das Ruder noch allein herumreißen und hat deshalb blauäugig potentielle Übernahmeverhandlungen abgelehnt. Quasi in der Hoffnung daß TWD The Final Season besonders erfolgreich ist. So nach dem Motto greifen nach dem letzten Strohhalm. Die Mitarbeiter die abgesprungen sind konnte man vielleicht nur nicht halten, wenn das andere Studio (mal fiktiv und gesponnen) 50% mehr Gehalt bietet. Da wandert der loyalste Mitarbeiter ab, zumal wenn er merkt, daß Telltale wackelig bis kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch dasteht. Die Mitarbeiter bekommen das ganze doch deutlich eher mit als Außenstehende (z.B. verspätete Lohnzahlungen, eventuelle Lohnkürzungen, keine Boniausschüttungen firmeninterne Gerüchte usw.)

Die Hintergründe zu eventuell damaligen potentiellen Übernahmeverhandlungen kennen wir ja nicht. Könnte nämlich durchaus auch sein, daß Telltale jetzt jeden Deal annimmt (besser noch annehmen muß) den ein potentieller Käufer anbietet, weil die Rahmenbedingungen ihnen im Gegensatz zu früheren Versuchen keine andere Wahl mehr lassen und weil der Konkursverwalter bestimmt ob der Deal gemacht wird oder nicht. Der CEO/Vorstand von Telltale kann da im Dreieck springen wie er will. Mal sehen wie die Geschichte um Telltale weitergeht.

PS: Und ich habe entgegen früherer Telltale Käufe The Final Season auch pregeordert.

PPS: Mal kurz OT: Was ist eigentlich mit Appeal? Ex-Mitarbeiter von Appeal wollten doch nach dem Release von Outcast: Second Contact an Teil 2 arbeiten. Läuft das noch oder ist das auch wieder nur eine Luftnummer gewesen und geplatzt ?


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> @Worrel
> Das Episodenformat hat man, soviel ich weiß, ja aus finanziellen Gründen gewählt, damit die Entwicklung ein wenig leichter fällt.


Die Motivation dahinter ist mir schon klar, bloß fühle ich mich als Kunde verarscht, wenn ~7-8h Gameplay per Episodenkonzept in fünf 1-2h Häppchen zerteilt künstlich auf bis zu *neun* Monate(!) verteilt (_the Wolf among us_) und die Leute auch schon mal knapp *vier *Monate(!) auf die nächste Episode warten lässt (TWaU Ep1->Ep2)

Da wäre es dann aus Kundensicht eher angebracht, eine Doppelfolge oä als Proof-of-Concept zu veröffentlichen (von Umfang her zB wie den TWD DLC "400 Days") und anhand dessen Erfolg abzuschätzen, wie groß die Zielgruppe und damit der mögliche Gewinn ist und dann entsprechend an die Entwicklung einer Staffel zu gehen, die dann im Wochentakt releast wird.

Macht man doch bei Fernsehserien ähnlich: Daß man zuerst eine kürzere erste Staffel veröffentlicht und bei Erfolg dann längere Staffeln nachliefert.

Dieses monatelange Warten- bzw: Hängen-lassen ist jedoch ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Kunden, dem damit nebenbei auch noch allzu deutlich gezeigt wird, daß die Kalkulations- /Projektorganisations-Abteilung der Optimierung bedarf.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. September 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich's nicht besonders schade. Telltale war zwar immer recht gut darin, Geschichten zu erzählen, aber in Sachen Gameplay haben die für mich seit The Walking Dead völlig versagt. Zwischensequenzen und Quicktime-Events reichen mir einfach nicht. Die Sam & Max Episoden früher und auch Tales of Monkey Island waren noch echt gut. The Walking Dead 1 hat mich zumindest inhaltlich noch sehr mitgerissen, aber danach ging es aus meiner Sicht nur noch bergab. Ich könnte solche Spiele evtl. genießen, wenn das Gameplay noch eine gewisse "Zurücklehnen und genießen"-Mentalität versprühen würde, aber durch die stressigen Quicktime-Events war mir das dann auch nicht mehr möglich. 

Life is Strange geht zwar auf den ersten Blick zwar einen ähnlichen Weg in Sachen Storypräsentation, aber da gibt es immerhin sehr detaillierte Umgebungen frei zu erkunden, was für mich einen der größten und wichtigsten Unterschiede ausmacht. Davon abgesehen gefallen mir bei Life is Strange auch das Erzähltempo und die Charaktere viel besser. Alles wirkt einfach viel detaillierter und man ist beim Spielen nicht ständig im Stress. Daran hätte sich Telltale ruhig mal ein Bespiel nehmen können.


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Die Motivation dahinter ist mir schon klar, bloß fühle ich mich als Kunde verarscht, wenn ~7-8h Gameplay per Episodenkonzept in fünf 1-2h Häppchen zerteilt künstlich auf bis zu *neun* Monate(!) verteilt (_the Wolf among us_) und die Leute auch schon mal knapp *vier *Monate(!) auf die nächste Episode warten lässt (TWaU Ep1->Ep2)



Ja, aber als Kunde hat man ja die Möglichkeit zu warten - ob sich das Geschäftsmodell jetzt rächt, bleibt halt eine offene Frage denke ich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ubisoft hätte aber dann alle Möglichkeiten aus den IP´s (auch den bisher unbekannten wo bislang eventuell nur Gedankenszenarien, Grundgerüste und Notizen existieren) mit seinen Möglichkeiten deutlich mehr da herauszuholen. Mal übertrieben formuliert muß ein zukünftiges TWD oder Wolf among us ja kein 2,5 D Sidescroller mehr sein, sie hätten im Gegenteil alle Möglichkeiten, die IP so zu nutzen, wie sie es für richtig erachten. Zum Beispiel aus einem 2,5 D Adventure ein 3D Egoshooter zu machen um es einmal flapsig zu formulieren, von Cartoonoptik weggehen, mit einer anderen Engine auf realistischere Darstellungen wechseln. Ein TWD nach Tomb Raider oder AC Prinzip (ganz ganz grob formuliert) käme mir da zum Beispiel in den Sinn. Mit Crafting, aber den nicht linearen Spieleverlauf beibehaltend (imho eine der großen Stärken eines TWD). Oder wie ein The Last of Us. Von eng begrenzten Leveln auf ein (begrenztes) Open World-Design gehen. Was weiß ich. Die QTE eliminieren und durch andere, sinnvolle Gameplaymechaniken ersetzen u.s.w. Da gibt es unmengen an Möglichkeiten was man aus den IP herausholen könnte. Es ist doch nicht in Stein gemeißelt, daß die Spiele von Telltale so aussehen müssen wie sie sich jetzt darbieten.


Ich glaube so einfach ist das nicht.
Lizenzen werden wie hier oft mehrfach erteilt, dann aber in "Häppchen".
Z.B. einmal als Adventure, einmal für Shooter ...

Wenn da jeder alles machen könnte würde Firma A u.U. in direkter Konkurrenz mit Firma B stehen können die dank mehr Resourchen schneller entwickeln kann und den Markt fürA abgräbt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. September 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, aber als Kunde hat man ja die Möglichkeit zu warten - ob sich das Geschäftsmodell jetzt rächt, bleibt halt eine offene Frage denke ich.


Ich vermute ja !
Ich kenne in meinm Umfeld niemand der das Episodenformat kauft weil keiner länger auf die nächste Ep. warten will, der Serien Wochentakt ist da schon Schmerzgrenze.
Ergo wartet man bis die Staffel komplett ist blickt dann aber automatisch auf den "alten" Anfang vor fast einem Jahr zurück.
So sehe ich das auch !

Da erwarten Viele dann schon einen Preisnachlass, somit kommt letztendlich weniger Geld nach fertigstellung an.

Wenn die TWD wirklich nicht beenden wird das imho der finale Dolchstoss für Episodenformate in Spielen sein.

Ich glaube man hat TT wie ein Geschwür unkontrolliert wachsen lassen was in Erfolgszeiten sicherlich funktioniert, aber im mehrfachen so-la-la Zeiten über den Kopf gewachsen ist und den gesunden Teil mit verschlungen hat.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ergo wartet man bis die Staffel komplett ist blickt dann aber automatisch auf den "alten" Anfang vor fast einem Jahr zurück.


Eben - und während dieser Wartezeit muß man dann immer aufpassen , nicht gespoilert zu werden.



> Da erwarten Viele dann schon einen Preisnachlass, somit kommt letztendlich weniger Geld nach fertigstellung an.


Tja, selbst Schuld. Ich hätte ja zB TWD 3 auch zum Release für ~30 Euro gekauft - aber wenn sie das durch die Episoden so lange rausziehen, bis man das Komplettpaket bei finaler Content Ablieferung schon für 12,99 bekommt ...  _*shrug*_ wer nicht will, der hat wohl schon ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, aber als Kunde hat man ja die Möglichkeit zu warten - ob sich das Geschäftsmodell jetzt rächt, bleibt halt eine offene Frage denke ich.


Am Geschäftsmodell wird es nicht gelegen haben. Auch andere Indie-Entwickler bedienen sich dieser Planung/Finanzierungsmethode und haben damit Erfolg. "The Fall", "The Uncertain" und andere Adventures/Interactiv Novels funktionieren auch mit Episoden-Releasw-Politik, allerdings brauchen die wesentlich länger für die Fertigstellung ihrer Episoden. Gerne auch mal 2 Jahre (!). Und deren Spiele sind auch nicht gerade das was man anspruchsvoll nennen könnte.

Von daher kann nicht das Geschäftsmodell der Grund fürs jetzige Aus sein. Vielmehr die ganzen - nicht billigen - Lizenzen und die Parallel-Entwicklung mehrerer Projekte war schlicht zu viel. Telltale wollte zu schnell zu viel auf einmal. Erinnert das nicht von ungefähr an den Fall Crytek?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von daher kann nicht das Geschäftsmodell der Grund fürs jetzige Aus sein. Vielmehr die ganzen - nicht billigen - Lizenzen und die Parallel-Entwicklung mehrerer Projekte war schlicht zu viel.



Meine Theorie ist eben jene, dass sie dachten, dass sie mehr Kunden gewinnen, indem sie mehr Lizenzen kaufen.
Aber dass nur eine gewisse Käuferschicht sich auf solche Spiele einlässt, wurde zu wenig berücksichtigt.
Also kosten steigern sich, Verkaufszahlen nicht...

Ich selber kann mit dieser Art von Spielen nix anfangen. Egal ob Batman, TWD oder The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2018)

wow, es hat ernsthaft bis 15h gedauert, bis pcgames das thema aufgenommen hat?


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2018)

es gibt jetzt auch ein statement von melissa hutchison (clem-sprecherin): 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demnach endet twd tatsächlich mit episode 2 der finalen season.
muss zugegeben, dass ich schon leicht angesäuert wäre, wenn es so kommt, wovon man jetzt wohl zu beinahe 100% ausgehen muss.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es gibt jetzt auch ein statement von melissa hutchison (clem-sprecherin):
> ...
> muss zugegeben, dass ich schon leicht angesäuert wäre, wenn es so kommt, wovon man jetzt wohl zu beinahe 100% ausgehen muss.


Es kommt drauf an a) wie weit die Story bis zum Schluß ausgearbeitet ist und b) wie flexibel und enthusiastisch der Rest der Telltale Mitarbeiter bzgl. des Projektes ist.

Rein theoretisch  könnte man ja das Ende der Geschichte von Clementine auch als vertonte Slideshow aus eingereichten Fan Arts erstellen. So hätte man in der Firma nur noch eine Aufnahme Session einer (oder zwei) Erzählerstimme(n), das Generieren einer Slideshow im Video Format und Geräusche/Töne als Untermalung zu erledigen - und natürlich das Auswerten der eingesendeten Fan Arts.

Jedenfalls deutlich weniger Arbeit als eine 3D Welt bugfrei hinzubekommen und multiple Entscheidungswege zu integrieren. Wer weiß, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja sogar Kirkman selbst, die Zeichnungen für das Ende zu erstellen ... 

Es gibt immer einen Weg. Man muß ihn nur betreten wollen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt immer einen Weg. Man muß ihn nur betreten wollen.



sehr philosphisch; nur ohne neuen geldgeber wird es keinen weg geben, der betreten werden könnte.
die verbliebenen 25 mitarbeiter arbeiten an dem minecraft-projekt für netflix.
danach ist - stand heute - komplett schluss. mögen flexibilität und enthusiasmus auch noch so groß sein.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2018)

erstaunlicherweise hat telltale gerade erst am 20. september bekannt gegeben als publisher für stranded deep zu fungieren. das publishing von spielen anderer entwickler sollte eigentlich erst wieder aufgenommen werden, wenn die im letzten jahr eingeleitete umstrukturierung abgeschlossen ist. böse zungen würden sagen, dass das jetzt ja gewissermaßen der fall ist. so hatte das telltale aber wohl sehr wahrscheinlich nicht geplant. komische sache auf jeden fall. spricht irgendwie nicht dafür, dass intern jeder wusste, was sache ist.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sehr philosphisch; nur ohne neuen geldgeber wird es keinen weg geben, der betreten werden könnte.


Das wiederum ist sehr wirtschaftlich gedacht.

Kleines Beispiel: Als Heath Ledger starb, war der Film _"Das Kabinett des Doktor Parnassus" _erst halb abgedreht. Daraufhin haben sich Johnny  Depp, Jude Law und Colin Farrell dazu bereit erklärt, seine noch fehlenden Szenen einzuspielen und dafür keinen Cent genommen.

Wie ich schon schrob: Man muß nur wollen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2018)

dass es sich ein paar weltstars leisten können, ggf mal ein paar wochen für lau zu arbeiten, hat mit der harten entwickler-realität leider herzlich wenig zu tun. mal ganz abgesehen von rechtlichen problematiken: ex-telltaler dürften ja sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal privat und in eigenregie die noch fehlenden episoden zusammenklöppeln.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dass es sich ein paar weltstars leisten können, ggf mal ein paar wochen für lau zu arbeiten, hat mit der harten entwickler-realität leider herzlich wenig zu tun. mal ganz abgesehen von rechtlichen problematiken: ex-telltaler dürften ja sehr wahrscheinlich nicht mal privat und in eigenregie die noch fehlenden episoden zusammenklöppeln.


Es müßten dann natürlich erstmal die Rechte Inhaber wollen - wenn die sagen: _"Nö, wir haben das vergeigt, also macht *niemand *die Staffel zuende" _ist wirklich Schluß - solange sie die Rechte immer noch haben und nicht als Teil der Insolvenzmasse veräußern müssen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wow, es hat ernsthaft bis 15h gedauert, bis pcgames das thema aufgenommen hat?



naja, ist halt Wochenende, da wird wohl die Haupt-Belegschaft frei haben


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2018)

es gibt doch wieder hoffnung für das finale von the walking dead:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"in some form" klingt für mich allerdings nicht zwingend nach einem release auch als spiel. 
aber warten wirs ab.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. September 2018)

Da die für jede Episode eigentlich schon feste Releasedaten hatten und das alles bis Dezember veröffentlicht sein sollte, muss da ja schon zu einem sehr großen Teil alles fertig sein.
Die Hürden auf organisatorischer Seite sind da vermutlich größer als auf entwicklungstechnischer Seite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Da die für jede Episode eigentlich schon feste Releasedaten hatten und das alles bis Dezember veröffentlicht sein sollte, muss da ja schon zu einem sehr großen Teil alles fertig sein.


Zumindest könnte man davon ausgehen dass die Dialogaufnahmen bereits abgeschlossen waren. Sowas wird - wenn das Script steht - in der Regel schon zu Beginn gemacht, der Rest ist ja "nur" noch die Synchronisierung mit Bild- und restlichen Tonmaterial.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zumindest könnte man davon ausgehen dass die Dialogaufnahmen bereits abgeschlossen waren. Sowas wird - wenn das Script steht - in der Regel schon zu Beginn gemacht, der Rest ist ja "nur" noch die Synchronisierung mit Bild- und restlichen Tonmaterial.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ja, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab, dann hat die Clementine Sprecherin ja gesagt, dass sie schon alle Sprachaufnahmen gemacht hatte.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2018)

angeblich hing das aus von telltale unmittelbar mit dem rückzug von lionsgate als investor / teilhaber zusammen.
lionsgate soll 2015 angeblich ~ 40 mio. dollar in telltale gesteckt haben. damit sollte unter anderem eine interaktive tv-show (oder irgendwas in der art) realisiert werden. bis heute ist daraus aber nix geworden.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2018)

ein erster ehemaliger angestellte klagt, was zu erwarten war.
angeblich hat telltale gegen eine art "pflicht zur vorwarnung" bei bevorstehenden massenentlassungen verstoßen. 

persönlich halte ich es auch für ziemlich unglaubwürdig, dass telltale von der plötzlichen (oder eben gerade nicht) zahlungsunfähigket überrascht wurde. falls doch, hat das management wohl sehr wahrscheinlich massive fehler gemacht. schaun wir mal, was daraus noch wird.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2018)

twd - final season wurde zumindest vorübergehend aus dem verkauf genommen (vermutlich in allen digital-stores).
bei gog.com ist bspw folgendes zu lesen: "Telltale hat eine vorübergehende Unterbrechung des Verkaufs von The Walking Dead - Final Season angefordert. Für weitere Neuigkeiten bezüglich Telltale folge bitte der offiziellen Twitter-Seite des Studios."


----------



## MichaelG (26. September 2018)

Abwarten. Wenn der große Geldgeber Lionsgate? (der die ca. 400 Mio Dollar Telltale gegeben hatte für das eine Filmadventure) sein Geld mit einem Schlag zurück haben wil kann das durchaus schon überraschend gekommen sein, daß Telltale auf einmal in finanzielle Schieflage geraten ist.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2018)

neue gerüchte zu twd:



> Behind closed doors, the company continues to work on a deal that would provide for the third and fourth episodes to be finished by another company using former Telltale employees, according to two people familiar with negotiation. And the third episode is already nearly finished, those people said.



https://kotaku.com/telltale-is-looking-for-another-company-to-hire-its-sta-1829503254


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2018)

offenbar wurden jetzt auch die letzten 25 telltale-angestellten entlassen. 

https://twitter.com/anameformyself/status/1047930803634630657


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Oktober 2018)

Dann wird wohl auch das Netflix-Minecraft-Projekt endgültig vom Tisch sein.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dann wird wohl auch das Netflix-Minecraft-Projekt endgültig vom Tisch sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



entweder das oder netflix hat ein eigenes team angeheuert.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> offenbar wurden jetzt auch die letzten 25 telltale-angestellten entlassen.
> 
> https://twitter.com/anameformyself/status/1047930803634630657



Nicht alle: https://twitter.com/anameformyself/status/1047975335235481600


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2018)

aber wie viele werden das noch sein? 5-10 Leute die sich um die Auflösung und Abwicklung des Büros, etc. kümmern


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2018)

https://twitter.com/skyboundgames/status/1048735364452634626

Die ganze Sache hat doch noch eine Wendung genommen und immerhin wird TWD beendet


----------



## Bonkic (7. Oktober 2018)

das klingt doch gut!


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2018)

bißchen merkwürdig an der story ist, finde ich, die tatsache, dass man sich seitens telltale offenbar im vorfeld der ( 99%- ) schließung nicht die mühe gemacht hat, über die zukunft zumindest dieses spiels nachzudenken. nichtmal bei skybound hat man offenbar nachgefragt, wie es mit einer partnerschaft oä aussieht. stattdessen lässt man das eigene studio lieber von heute auf morgen mit einem großen knall vor die hunde gehen. [oder aber skybound hat das ende genüsslich abgewartet und krallt sich jetzt das spiel und die ehemaligen telltale-leute. aber so viel boshaftigkeit unterstelle ich jetzt einfach mal nicht.]

interessant wird vielleicht noch, wie es bei vorbestellern und season-pass-käufern aussieht: das geld für die fehlenden 2 episoden, das nun ja skybound zustände, ist ja sehr wahrscheinlich futsch.


----------



## MichaelG (8. Oktober 2018)

Denke auch mal, daß man die fehlenden 2 Episoden nochmal bezahlen muß. Das Geld ist sicher futsch. Aber vielleicht gibt es irgendeinen besonderen Deal (Sonderpreis oder ähnliches) für die Besitzer der halb fertigen Season.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2018)

am mittwoch findet ein ama zu the walking dead: final season statt.
dann wirds wohl news zu release-terminen etc. geben, schätze ich.
https://mobile.twitter.com/skyboundgames/status/1051885850143936514


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein ama


Ein was?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein was?


ein ama.

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk

zu deutsch: online-fragerunde.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein ama.


Super, danke. und wofür steht besagtes "ama"? Ja wohl kaum für "*ama*zing" oder "*a*dding *m*ore *a*nswers"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Super, danke. und wofür steht besagtes "ama"? Ja wohl kaum für "*ama*zing" oder "*a*dding *m*ore *a*nswers"



*A*sk *m*e *A*nything


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich hätte in den heutigen Zeiten, der so genannten "Ära der Shitstorms", eher auf "Anonymously Mindfucking Assholes" getippt ^^


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2018)

gibt neues von telltale, leider keine guten nachrichten:
das studio wird abgewickelt, allem anschein nach plant man allerdings eine insolvenz zu vermeiden.
sichtbares zeichen dieser entwicklung ist die tatsache, *dass die telltale-spiele nach und nach von steam und co. verschwinden!*
ob nur vorübergehend bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gibt neues von telltale, leider keine guten nachrichten:
> das studio wird abgewickelt, allem anschein nach plant man allerdings eine insolvenz zu vermeiden.
> sichtbares zeichen dieser entwicklung ist die tatsache, *dass die telltale-spiele nach und nach von steam und co. verschwinden!*
> ob nur vorübergehend bleibt abzuwarten.



a) Versteh ich nicht, Wieso?
Ich meine, Telltale hat doch eine Insolvenzmasse, die veräußert wird. Warum gibt es da nicht auch den Posten _"Rechte am Erlös aus Verkäufen bei Steam"_, der dann an Interessenten verhökert wird?

b) Da sieht man sehr "schön" einen Aspekt des massenhaften Umschwungs auf "Download only": Wie sollen zukünftige Generationen unsere Kulturmedien konsumieren können? Wenn es nicht mal mehr einen Anbieter dafür gibt? CD/DVDs kann man ja auf Flohmärkten & Co verticken, aber Downloads? (Von Bonustiteln, die man mit Code in der Musik CD von der offiziellen Webseite von Bands runterladen kann, mal ganz abgesehen ... da gibt es ja jetzt schon diverse Titel nicht mehr.)


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Versteh ich nicht, Wieso?
> Ich meine, Telltale hat doch eine Insolvenzmasse, die veräußert wird. Warum gibt es da nicht auch den Posten _"Rechte am Erlös aus Verkäufen bei Steam"_, der dann an Interessenten verhökert wird?



hat möglicherweise lizenzrechtliche gründe.
vielleicht ist es auch vom jeweiligen händler abhängig, ob er die titel weiter auf seiner plattform anbietet. vielleicht enden verträge aber auch automatisch, wenn sich ein partner in der liquidierungsphase befindet. schwer zu sagen. 



> Da sieht man sehr "schön" einen Aspekt des massenhaften Umschwungs auf "Download only": Wie sollen zukünftige Generationen unsere Kulturmedien konsumieren können? Wenn es nicht mal mehr einen Anbieter dafür gibt?



darüber sollte man sich gedanken machen, richtig.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> b) Da sieht man sehr "schön" einen Aspekt des massenhaften Umschwungs auf "Download only": Wie sollen zukünftige Generationen unsere Kulturmedien konsumieren können? Wenn es nicht mal mehr einen Anbieter dafür gibt? CD/DVDs kann man ja auf Flohmärkten & Co verticken, aber Downloads? (Von Bonustiteln, die man mit Code in der Musik CD von der offiziellen Webseite von Bands runterladen kann, mal ganz abgesehen ... da gibt es ja jetzt schon diverse Titel nicht mehr.)


Tja, sobald das Copyright nach 70 Jahren nach Tod des Schaffenden abgelaufen ist, kann man es dann ja frei online stellen. Nur wird man vieles dann wohl einfach auch nicht mehr finden oder schlicht vergessen haben.
Die diversen ROM Seiten für alte vergessene 8 und 16 Bit Module werden ja jedenfalls dichtgemacht ...


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...]Die diversen ROM Seiten für alte vergessene 8 und 16 Bit Module werden ja jedenfalls dichtgemacht ...


... wie an anderer Stelle gepostet: https://archive.org/details/software

Als Beispiel. Nur weil *zwei* Webseiten zu gemacht wurden, gibt es immer noch gefühlt hunderte davon sowie ganze ROM-Sets. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

D.h. gerade bei digitalen Dingen dürfte das Vergessen schwer fallen, schau dir doch mal an mit welchem Aufwand und Umfang z.B. alte Spielhallengeräte gerettet, repariert und gewartet werden. In Berlin gibt es ein Computerspielemuseum und und und ... die c't hatte in einer Sonderausgabe, kostenlos für Abonnenten, ein komplettes Retroheft als Special aufgelegt, wo das u.a. besprochen wurde.

Sehr lesenwert, sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. gerade bei digitalen Dingen dürfte das Vergessen schwer fallen...



bei online-only-veröffentlichungen kann das imo durchaus passieren, und ist es vielleicht sogar schon in einzelfällen.
man denke nur an die silent-hills-demo, die man mittlerweile auch auf umwegen nicht mehr beziehen kann, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
ob sie noch irgendwo auf konamis servern rumgammelt? wer weiß. 

müsste man mal nachforschen, wie lange steam und co. spiele zum donwload anbieten, wenn der publisher / entwickler pleite ist. auf ewig? ich glaubs ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. gerade bei digitalen Dingen dürfte das Vergessen schwer fallen, schau dir doch mal an mit welchem Aufwand und Umfang z.B. alte Spielhallengeräte gerettet, repariert und gewartet werden.


Digitale Dinge kann man schneller kopieren - das war's dann aber auch schon.

Ein gedrucktes Buch kann ich theoretisch auch in Jahrhunderten noch lesen - aber wie sieht es dann mit einer CD/DVD aus? 

Hat jemand in 200 Jahren noch ein solches Laufwerk?
Hält der Datenträger überhaupt so lange? _(Ich hab eine BR, die hat schon nach 4 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben ... )_
Kommt das Laufwerk mit dem Kopierschutz zurecht?
Laufen entsprechend benötigte Online Server noch bzw: war das Spiel bekannt und einfach genug zu knacken, daß es einen Crack dafür gibt?
Benötigt das Spiel bestimmte Hardware/Treiber? Gibt es die überhaupt noch?
Hat das Spiel einen "Bug", der erst dann auftaucht, wenn die Rechenleistung viel höher ist als momentan möglich?
Und wie würde man ein Spiel wie WoW_ konzeptionell _archivieren? Wenn ich das dann in ferner Zukunft als einziger auf einem Privat Server zuhause installiere, hat das ja mit dem Spielgefühl heutzutage, bei dem man überall mit anderen Spielern interagiert, nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (15. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> müsste man mal nachforschen, wie lange steam und co. spiele zum download anbieten, wenn der publisher / entwickler pleite ist. auf ewig? ich glaubs ehrlich gesagt nicht.


Letztendlich hat der Kunde aber für "ewig" gezahlt - und dementsprechend kann ich beispielsweise immer noch "Full Pipe" spielen, obwohl das im Steam Store gar nicht mehr vorhanden ist: https://store.steampowered.com/app/4600
Auch bei einem Rechte Zoff zwischen Entwickler und Publisher und daher 2 verschiedenen Spielversionen kann ich immer noch beide Versionen spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2018)

Wenn man in Steam Spiel einmal gekauft hat sind diese jederzeit abrufbar. Habe selbst einige Spiele die seit längerem offiziell nicht mehr dort zu beziehen, innerhalb der eigenen Bibliothek aber weiter nutzbar sind.

Dennoch bin ich am Überlegen ob ich vorsichtshalber doch noch die DRM-Version der TWD-Spiele bei GoG hole, bevor die auch dort verschwinden.

Nebenbei:
Was wird denn nun mit der Final Season? Wenn der Laden dicht ist wird doch auch der vermeintlich gerettete Abschluss endgültig Geschichte sein, oder? Kurioserweise wird gerade dieser als einziger TWD-Titel im Steamkatalog gelistet.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Digitale Dinge kann man schneller kopieren - das war's dann aber auch schon.


... und mit einfachsten Mitteln jedem zugänglich machen.



> Ein gedrucktes Buch kann ich theoretisch auch in Jahrhunderten noch lesen - aber wie sieht es dann mit einer CD/DVD aus?


Naaaa ... mich wundert eigentlich das Bremse hier noch nicht Einspruch erhoben hat.

Ein gedrucktes Buch was ohne besondere Maßnahmen behandelt bzw. gelagert wird, wirst du nicht noch in Jahrhundert*en* lesen können, einfach weil es dann nicht mehr da ist. Medien wie CDs & DVDs sind, genau so wie Bücher, eigentlich nicht für die Langzeitspeicherung gedacht. 



> Hat jemand in 200 Jahren noch ein solches Laufwerk?


... wahrscheinlich eher nicht, wenn man sich so den Wandel der Technik in den letzten 30, 40 Jahren anschaut.

Aber, nehmen wir doch mal die letzten 30, 40 Jahre: wer hat heute noch ein Floppy-Lfw.? Wer hat heute noch Datasette? Trotzdem sind die Daten 'gesichert' und für jeden abrufbar: im Internet (= Cloud).

Nehmen wir jetzt wieder das Buch, ein fragiler Gegenstand: was meinst du, warum hier Millionen in die Hand genommen werden um diese Daten zu digitalisieren? Eben um diese Bücher bzw. den Inhalt noch gaaaaaaaaanz lange aufzubewahren.

Allerdings muss ich fairerweise sagen, dass sich meine Aussage eben schon ziemlich explizit auf die Aussage mit den 8 und 16bit ROMs bezieht. Das man natürlich nicht alles im Leben digitalisieren kann, klar. Aber gerade Dinge wie Filme, Musik etc. auf optischen Medien lassen sich sehr gut und einfach digitalisieren, Kopierschutz hin oder her.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Letztendlich hat der Kunde aber für "ewig" gezahlt.





sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn man in Steam Spiel einmal gekauft hat sind diese jederzeit abrufbar.



jo, in der (juristischen) theorie, wobei ich mir nicht mal da zu 100% sicher bin, und bislang auch in der praxis dürfte das so sein. allerdings reden wir hier ja gerade mal von zeiträumen bis vielleicht maximal 10 jahren. da muss nur mal ne datei auf steams servern korrupt sein, ein 3rdparty-drm-system nicht mehr funktionieren, lizenzwirrwarr herrschen oder eine verwendete middleware ein sicherheitsrisiko darstellen. schon hätte steam gründe ein spiel vom server zu verbannen.

den stand heute ziemlich unwahrscheinlichen fall, dass valve pleite geht, haben wir dabei noch gar nicht thematisiert. vielleicht sollten wir uns darüber besser auch keine gedanken machen. insbesondere wir pc'ler sind den digtal-stores auf gedeih und verderb ausgeliefert. machen wir uns nix vor. das aber nur am rande. hatten wir ja schon des öfteren. 



> Was wird denn nun mit der Final Season? Wenn der Laden dicht ist wird doch auch der vermeintlich gerettete Abschluss endgültig Geschichte sein, oder? Kurioserweise wird gerade dieser als einziger TWD-Titel im Steamkatalog gelistet.



die finale staffel wird von skybound vollendet. das ist schon seit längerem bekannt.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2018)

nach einer kurzen (zwangs-) pause arbeitet skybound nun wieder an den letzten beiden twd-episoden. wer die komplette finale staffel gekauft hat, wird übrigens NICHT erneut zur kasse gebeten. eigentlich klar - trotzdem wurde das jetzt nochmal klargestellt. release-termine gibt's noch nicht. man kann, meiner meiung nach, aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass es erst im kommenden jahr weitergeht.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2018)

*minecraft story mode* (episoden 1 bis 3) ist vor wenigen tagen tatsächlich auf netflix erschienen. die beiden noch fehlenden episoden sollen am 5. dezember folgen.
https://www.netflix.com/de-en/title/80227995
wie ich das sehe, handelt es sich nicht um viel mehr als eine 1:1-umsetzung. gespielt wird schätzungsweise mit smartphone und / oder fernbedienung. keine ahnung.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2018)

twd : final season - ep. 3 broken toys erscheint am 15. januar 2019 (wenn alles glatt geht)!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> twd : final season - ep. 3 broken toys erscheint am 15. januar 2019 (wenn alles glatt geht)!


Mit einer Einschränkung:
Auf so ziemlich jeder Plattform ist die Season wieder im Store vertreten - außer Steam.


----------



## Cobblepot (9. Dezember 2018)

Ich hätte Stranded Deep gerne auf der Xbox, wurde ja leider gecancelt


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2018)

Cobblepot schrieb:


> Ich hätte Stranded Deep gerne auf der Xbox, wurde ja leider gecancelt



da scheints durchaus noch hoffnung zu geben: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2018)

twd: final season (pc) ist ab sofort wieder erhältlich - aber *exklusiv im epic store*!
doch keine angst, wer sich die komplette season bereits zugelegt hat, bekommt die fehlenden episoden auch noch bei steam und co.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2018)

Nee, oder?! Wollen die uns verarschen?


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nee, oder?! Wollen die uns verarschen?



leider nein: https://www.skybound.com/games/telltales-walking-dead-steam-epic/
konnte man die ersten beiden episoden separat kaufen? für diejenigen, die das getan haben, wärs natürlich richtig beschissen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Dezember 2018)

Das geht mir total gegen den Strich. Ich bin bewusst bei allen Telltale-Spielen bei Steam geblieben um eben keine Ausreißer oder Lücken bedingt durch verschiedene Clients zu haben.

Diese "Exklusivität" geht mir jetzt derart auf die Nüsse wie seit langem nicht mehr.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Dezember 2018)

Tja, das spart dann wohl Geld. Es sei denn die Teile kehren wenigstens auf GoG zurück.


----------



## Worrel (21. Dezember 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> twd: final season (pc) ist ab sofort wieder erhältlich - aber *exklusiv im epic store*!


Und sich dann über die (hoffentlich) geringen Umsatzzahlen wundern ...


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7zkWTfFCA04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2019)

ist die final season vielleicht doch nicht so ganz final? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juni 2019)

*minecraft - story mode 1 & 2* fliegen offenbar dauerhaft aus den online-stores.
das besondere (und erschütternde): *ab dem 25. juni wird nicht mal mehr der download möglich* sein!!!
das scheint für alle plattformen zu gelten, siehe hier.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> *minecraft - story mode 1 & 2* fliegen offenbar dauerhaft aus den online-stores.
> das besondere (und erschütternde): *ab dem 25. juni wird nicht mal mehr der download möglich* sein!!!
> das scheint für alle plattformen zu gelten, siehe hier.



=> https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/verbraucherorganisationen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Juni 2019)

Oha. Das erste Mal dass ich etwas aus Steam separat sichern muss.


----------



## Pherim (3. Juni 2019)

Definitiv nicht auf GOG: https://www.gog.com/forum/general/psa_owners_will_lose_access_to_minecraft_story_mode/post5

Und _wahrscheinlich_ auch nicht auf Steam, auch wenn es dazu wohl kein offizielles Statement gibt. Jedenfalls wird offenbar davon ausgegangen, dass das nur für Versionen gilt, die direkt vom Publisher heruntergeladen wurden.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Juni 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> leider nein: https://www.skybound.com/games/telltales-walking-dead-steam-epic/
> konnte man die ersten beiden episoden separat kaufen? für diejenigen, die das getan haben, wärs natürlich richtig beschissen.



Könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß nach 12 Monaten (sprich dann wohl Ende diesen Jahres oder Anfang 2020 die Epic-Exklusivität vorbei ist und die restlichen Episoden bei Steam landen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2019)

überraschende wendung:

*TELLTALE GAMES KEHRT ZURÜCK!*
(irgendwie zumindest)



> Jamie Ottilie and Brian Waddle have successfully completed their business necromancy training and revived the Telltale Games brand... mostly.





> "We dug in and, and took a look and nosed around," Ottilie noted during our conversation. "… the more we looked at it, the more we kind of went, 'Hey, this is a good business, this is a viable business and it seems like under the right conditions this could be stood back up and we can continue to enjoy Telltale Games and like game makers tell stories.'"





> And really what we found when we started talking to people in our network is that a lot of other industry veterans felt the same way. Like, 'Why wouldn't I help Telltale survive?'
> 
> 
> > "I mean this is a company that should still be in business. So it turned into a relatively easy task to secure the funding and go forward with the offer. Most of it came from other video game veterans and then I met Dave Miller and his team over at Athlon and they were also incredibly supportive of the idea and came in. So sometime in November we thought this might be a good idea. And, and before the end of December we were signing an offer."
> ...





> The obvious challenges are to] get the company back on its feet, get technology moving, and get our first games under production," Ottilie remarked. "Longer term… there's some fatigue around the formula and the tool. I've already said we're going to be continuing to transition to a new tech pipeline. All these things come with risks and the genre needs to innovate. We're going to do some things that are very much what Telltale used to do. And we're going to have to do some things differently, in terms of how we approach our products and what kind of experiences we give our players. And that means that we're going to take creative risks."



https://gamedaily.biz/article/1174/...cation-to-creativity-and-sustainable-business


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2019)

Eine Wiederbelebung ohne den alten Kern von Telltale-Entwicklern? Na wenn das mal gut geht...


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Wiederbelebung ohne den alten Kern von Telltale-Entwicklern? Na wenn das mal gut geht...



vor allem frag ich mich, was telltale ohne zugkräftige lizenzen machen will.
die dürften ja sehr wahrscheinlich alle perdu sein.
sollte mich sehr wundern, wenn die ganzen rechteinhaber hier einfach 'ne rolle rückwärts machten und telltale erneut vertrauen würden.
und ohne lizenzen steht telltale 2.0 ja quasi mit nix da.


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vor allem frag ich mich, was telltale ohne zugkräftige lizenzen machen will.
> die dürften ja sehr wahrscheinlich alle perdu sein.
> sollte mich sehr wundern, wenn die ganzen rechteinhaber hier einfach 'ne rolle rückwärts machten und telltale erneut vertrauen würden.
> und ohne lizenzen steht telltale 2.0 ja quasi mit nix da.



Wobei die Frage ist in wie fern die Lizenzen erstmal Geld gefressen haben, so ein Walking Dead haben die damals sicher noch ganz günstig bekommen, aber Batman war bestimmt nicht billig gewesen
Ansonsten kann man versuchen ja eine noch günstigere Lizenz an Land zu ziehen


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2019)

Mal ganz naiv...man könnte ja auch versuchen, eine eigene schöne Geschichte zu erzählen, ganz ohne bekannte Marke/Lizenz im Hintergrund. Dazu etwas mehr Spieltiefe, weniger "interactive movie", dann könnte das was werden.

Hat doch Sierra früher auch wunderbar hinbekommen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mal ganz naiv...man könnte ja auch versuchen, eine eigene schöne Geschichte zu erzählen, ganz ohne bekannte Marke/Lizenz im Hintergrund. Dazu etwas mehr Spieltiefe, weniger "interactive movie", dann könnte das was werden.
> 
> Hat doch Sierra früher auch wunderbar hinbekommen.


Wozu bräuchte es dann noch den Name Telltale? Wenn man die Merkmale/Besonderheiten/Tugenden der Telktale-Ära nicht wieder aufgreift tut es ein völlig neuer Name auch. Mehr als ein Lockmittel wäre es nicht


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wozu bräuchte es dann noch den Name Telltale? Wenn man die Merkmale/Besonderheiten/Tugenden der Telktale-Ära nicht wieder aufgreift tut es ein völlig neuer Name auch. Mehr als ein Lockmittel wäre es nicht



Die "Merkmale/Besonderheiten/Tugenden" waren aber u. a. dafür verantwortlich, dass Telltale überhaupt erst pleite ging. 

Sie haben gute Geschichten erzählt, aber spielerisch sind die Spiele ja in erster Linie bessere interaktive Filme. Dazu dann die teuren Lizenzen. 
Wenn sie einen Neustart wagen, dann müssen sie ihr Konzept umkrempeln. Denn immer wieder das Gleiche zu versuchen und auf andere Ergebnisse zu hoffen, nun...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2019)

> Die "/Besonderheiten/Tugenden" waren aber u. a. dafür verantwortlich, dass Telltale überhaupt erst pleite ging.
> 
> Sie haben gute Geschichten erzählt, aber spielerisch sind die Spiele ja in erster Linie bessere interaktive Filme. Dazu dann die teuren Lizenzen.
> 
> Wenn sie einen Neustart wagen, dann müssen  ihr Konzept umkrempeln. Denn  wieder das Gleiche zu versuchen und auf andere Ergebnisse zu hoffen, nun...


Das wissen wir alle, darum meine ich ja:
Möchte man sich von alten Gewohnheiten und Fehlern der Vergangenheit distanzieren tut man es am besten auch vom alten Namen, denn mit diesem suggeriert man eben das alte Telltale. Im Guten wie im Schlechten, und egal wie die Belebung auch aussehen könnte, mit dem alten Telltale hats so oder so nix mehr zu tun.

Darum: Neuer Versuch, neue Projekte, neuer Name. Punkt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2019)

polygon hat ein paar details: "In an interview with Polygon, Ottilie confirmed that the new business has back-catalog rights to licensed properties The Wolf Among Us and Batman as well as full rights to original Telltale games such as Puzzle Agent. “There are some other expired licenses that we’re looking at,” he said."

https://www.polygon.com/2019/8/28/20835854/telltale-games-return-walking-dead-lcg-entertainment

the wolf among us 2 könnte damit doch noch realität werden. vielleicht bemüht man sich ja auch noch mal um die borderlands-lizenz, im zuge des hypes um teil 3, sofern der länger anhält. versteh bis heute nicht, wie das vielleicht beste telltale-spiel (neben twd 1), dermaßen floppen konnte. sooo teuer kann die lizenz ja nicht sein, verglichen mit dem marvel-kram bspw.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das wissen wir alle, darum meine ich ja:
> Möchte man sich von alten Gewohnheiten und Fehlern der Vergangenheit distanzieren tut man es am besten auch vom alten Namen, denn mit diesem suggeriert man eben das alte Telltale. Im Guten wie im Schlechten, und egal wie die Belebung auch aussehen könnte, mit dem alten Telltale hats so oder so nix mehr zu tun.
> 
> Darum: Neuer Versuch, neue Projekte, neuer Name. Punkt.



Ah, jetzt verstehe ich Dich. 

Aber der Name "Telltale" ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, in meinen Augen ist das eine sehr gute Marke, auch weil sie kurz und prägnant das aussagt, für was die Firma stehen will - nämlich gute Geschichten erzählen zu wollen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt verstehe ich Dich.
> 
> Aber der Name "Telltale" ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, in meinen Augen ist das eine sehr gute Marke, auch weil sie kurz und prägnant das aussagt, für was die Firma stehen will - nämlich gute Geschichten erzählen zu wollen.


Schon, ist aber mit der Schließung, dem TWD Season 4-Eklat und drumherum auch mehr als nur leicht gebranntmarkt.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. August 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon, ist aber mit der Schließung, dem TWD Season 4-Eklat und drumherum auch mehr als nur leicht gebranntmarkt.



Spielt doch keine Rolle. Die Leute, die es verbockt haben, sind doch nicht mehr an Bord, oder?

Der Markenname ist gut, ich verstehe, wenn man den wiederbeleben möchte; haben doch ganz andere auch schon gemacht (THQ Nordic bspw.)


----------



## Bonkic (4. September 2019)

es scheint sich was bei telltale 2.0 zu tun:
der alte / neue twitter-account zeigt jetzt einen wolf-among-us-avatar (vorher clem aus twd). 
der account wird vom neuen eigner betrieben: auf der verlinkten webseite steht schon das aktualisierte copyright: "Copyright © 2019 LCG Entertainment"
und auch auf der telltale-main stößt man nun zuerst auf einen trailer zu wolf among us. glaub nicht, dass das bislang der fall war.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. September 2019)

Auch bei Steam wieder sowas wie ein "Lebenszeichen":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings führt der Links momentan noch zu keinem Telltale-Titel.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2020)

alle 4 twd-staffeln werden in kürze wieder bei steam erhältlich sein! 

https://twitter.com/skyboundgames/status/1219684233880489987


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2020)

Nein... Oder?! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (22. Januar 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> alle 4 twd-staffeln werden in kürze wieder bei steam erhältlich sein!
> 
> https://twitter.com/skyboundgames/status/1219684233880489987



Die Serie und der Entwickler ist halt.. untot!!

BA-DUMM-TSS!

There, I said it!


----------



## SOTColossus (22. Januar 2020)

War mir gar nicht bewusst, dass die Probleme hatten, besonders wo diesen Monat noch das Telltale Batman Bundle bei Xbox Gold drin ist.


----------



## fud1974 (22. Januar 2020)

SOTColossus schrieb:


> War mir gar nicht bewusst, dass die Probleme hatten, besonders wo diesen Monat noch das Telltale Batman Bundle bei Xbox Gold drin ist.



"Probleme" ist gut.. die sind spektakulär untergegangen damals. (Gott.. das war ja schon Ende 201. Kam aber für manche überraschend, ja.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2020)

Da tut sich jetzt schon was. Die Final Season ist heute schon wieder mit einem Kaufbutton versehen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2020)

tales of monkey island ist zurück bei steam und gog. in beiden stores derzeit um die hälfte reduziert.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerücht!
mögliche vorstellung auf den game awards - könnte also passen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Februar 2021)

tales from the borderlands kehrt am 17. februar wieder in die stores zurück!




__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1359552197101453314

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


imo eines der besten von telltale, obwohl ich mit borderlands bislang eigentlich nicht so sehr viel anfangen konnte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Februar 2021)

Interessant, dass der Tweet vom Borderlands-Twitter-Kanal kommt.
Beim neuen Telltale ist davon nicht zu lesen.
Scheint also offenbar eher auf betreiben von Gearbox zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1491484147440762880

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



!!!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Februar 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> __ Twitter
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe hier: https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/the-wolf-among-us-2-am-mittwoch-gibt-es-endlich-neue-infos.9410023/


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1517228560272003072

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



tales from the borderlands kehrt zurück!
allerdings hat (das neue) telltale offenbar nix damit zu tun. tales "2" wird von gearbox selbst entwickelt.
vielleicht hat das erst kürzlich übernommene studio was damit zu tun, dessen name mir allerdings gerade entfallen ist.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1545289233367285760

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2022)

Wenn es noch dieses Jahr kommen soll, müsste ja langsam mal was passieren.


----------



## Garfield1980 (8. Juli 2022)

Ich müsste erst einmal den Vorgänger spielen, hab den seit einer weile auf meiner Festplatte. Bisher gefiel mir nur The Wolf Among Us.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich müsste erst einmal den Vorgänger spielen, hab den seit einer weile auf meiner Festplatte. Bisher gefiel mir nur The Wolf Among Us.



lohnt sich!
imo eines der besten telltale-games. und dabei kann ich mit borderlands, also der hauptreihe, herzlich wenig anfangen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juli 2022)

Und wo bleibt Bigby?? 🙄


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt Bigby?? 🙄



Das ist weiterhin beim neuen Telltale in Entwicklung.

Nicht vergessen, Tales from the Borderlands kommt nicht mehr von Telltale, sondern von Gearbox selbst.


----------

